# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Αυγοτροφή για καρδερίνα μικρη(χωρις μασκα ακομη)

## Μαρία332

Γεια σας! 
Εχω μια καρδερινα που την πηρα πολυ μικρη, δεν εχει ακομα μασκα, οποτε αναρωτιομουν τι πρεπει να της δωσω τωρα για να ενισχυσω τον κοκκινο παραγοντα. Εχω δει πανω κατω αλλα δεν ξερω ακριβως δοσολογιες για να ειναι ασφαλης η αυγοτροφη. Αυτα που σκεφτομουν να βαλω ειναι: 2 αυγα με το τσοφλι, ενα μαυρο παξιμαδι, μια κουταλια του γλυκου αποξηραμενο ταραξακο, αρακα μια κουταλια του γλυκου, αυτα στο μουλτι και μετα να τριψω απο πανω φρεσκο κατιφε. Δυο μικρα ανθη. Ειναι καλη?

----------


## nikolaslo

Απο που πηρες αυτην τη μικρη καρδερινα θα μπορουσες να μας βαλεις φωτο να την δουμε

----------


## Αριστειδης

Αν δεν εχει μασκα και εχει δαχτυλιδι μπορει να την κατεβασαν απο την φωλια.Βαλε μια φωτο κοντινη να φαινονται τα ποδαρακια του.

----------


## Μαρία332

Καλά πως ανεβάζονται αρχεία εδώ πέρα? Δαχτυλίδι δεν έχει. Από μαγαζί με πουλιά το πήρα (μόνο πουλιά, όχι pet shop). Είναι στο κλουβί μαζί με θηλυκό καναρίνι, 2 μηνών μεγαλύτερο σε ηλικία.  Αυτό εδώ είναι: 
https://we.tl/M5BTvRYh2d

----------


## johnakos32

3 μηνων θηλυκό γιαβρακι πιασμένο είναι ...

----------


## jk21

τα ποδαρακια ειναι καταμαυρα ... ειναι πιασμενο ! η θεση του ειναι στη φυση απο οπου κλαπηκε , συμφωνα με οδηγιες απελευθερωσης για το που και το πως που θα παρεις απο ekpaz.gr ή http://www.wild-anima.gr  αν επικοινωνησεις μαζι τους ή που θα αναλαβουν εκεινοι να κανουν 


Συμφωνα με τους κανονες της ενοτητας των ιθαγενων , δεν μπορουν να απαντηθουν τα ερωτηματα σου για πιασμενο πουλακι 


* φωτο ανεβαζουμε ετσι αναλογα με τι σε βολευει 

*Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum**Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών με imgur**Ανεβασμα φωτογραφιών απο συσκευες android*

----------


## Μαρία332

Αριστειδη, πως το καταλαβες οτι ειναι θηλυκο? Το καναρινι ειναι θηλυκο? Γιατι σε αλλο μαγαζι μου το ειχαν πασσαρει κι αυτο για αρσενικο και δε βγαζει μιλια. Εγω θεωρησα οτι ειναι θηλυκο και λογω καποιων μορφολογικων χαρακτηριστικων που γκουγκλαρα χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρη φυσικα, τωρα αρχιζω και μαθαινω καποια πραγματα για πουλια. Δευτερον, Δημητρη, εισαι σιγουρος? Δε σε αμφισβητω ουτε εσενα ουτε τον Αριστειδη απλα ο ανθρωπος που μου το πουλησε ειναι 30 χρονια στη δουλεια με πουλια και καταδικαζει συνεχως αυτους που πιανουν με διχτυα. Ειναι και γνωστος  επισης και με διαβεβαιωσε οτι ειναι αρσενικο κι αν οχι μου ειπε να το παω πισω και να παρω αλλο. Τοση εξαπατηση?

----------


## Μαρία332

Επισης να σημειωσω οτι ζω στην Καρδιτσα οπου συνηθως μεχρι τελη Αυγουστου εχει 36-38 βαθμους. Να μην περιμενω δυο μηνες να μεγαλωσει, να παρει τα πανω του και να τον αφησω? Θελω να τον αφησω αν ειναι αγριος, αλλα ειναι μικρουλης, θα επιβιωσει?

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Μαρία η θερμοκρασία για τα άγρια πουλάκια δεν είναι πρόβλημα.Έχουν τον τρόπο τους να δροσίζονται στην φύση.Να μην περιμένεις καθόλου γιατί εφόσον είναι άγριο κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα αρρωστήσει και υπάρχει πιθανότητα να κολλήσει και το καναρίνι σου και μετά κλάφτα και τα δύο.Εσύ αυτό που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να το πας σε ένα μέρος στην Καρδίτσα όπου έχει νερό και δεντράκια και μην φοβάσαι καθόλου.Το ένστικτό του θα του δείξει το δρόμο του.

----------


## jk21

να επικοινωνησεις με τις οργανωσεις και θα σε καθοδηγησουν πως θα γινει η απελευθερωση , αν δεν σου πουνε να το στειλεις δωρεαν με ΚΤΕΛ ( ξερω οτι γινοταν τουλαχιστον παλιοτερα ) 

το πουλακι εχει καταμαυρα ποδια που δεν δικαιολογουνται σε καμμια περιπτωση σε πουλι εκτροφης και μαλιστα ανηλικο ! ποσο σου το πουλησε;

----------


## Μαρία332

20 ευρω. Ειχε κι αλλες 3 καρδερινες που τις πουλουσε 100, 150 και 400 ευρω, γιατι ηταν εκπαιδευμενες συμφωνα με αυτον και ειχαν φωνες απο αηδονι κτλ, και ειχε και αλλη μια ενηλικη με μασκα ξεβαμμενη, ενα ατονο κοκκινο που δε μου αρεσε, και πολλα τετοια μικρα, καμια 15αρια, με 20 ευρω. Το καναρινι μπορεις να καταλαβεις απο την οψη αν ειναι θηλυκο η αρσενικο? Αν και μαλλον θηλυκο ειναι γιατι δεν κελαηδαει, σχεδον καθολου. Σπανια, πολυ χαμηλοφωνα, και οχι μελωδιες, κατι χαζο-τσιου κανει.

----------


## Αριστειδης

Εννοουσα την καρδερινα δεν εννοουσα θυληκο.Τα καρδερινια εκτροφης τα καταλαβαινουνε απο τα ποδια(ειναι ασπρα-μπεζ) εχουν δαχτυλιδι και κοστιζουν πανω απο 100 ευρω..
Οσο για το οτι ειναι 30 χρονια στη δουλεια και ξερει ειναι ψεμα.Δεν το λεω με κακια προς εσενα αλλα προς αυτον.Μην εμπιστευεσαι τετοιους ανθρωπους κανουν οτι θελουν για να πουλησουν.Το πουλακι ειναι πιασμενο απο την φυση και πρεπει να ελευθερωθει.
Ολα φιλικα

----------


## nikolaslo

Παιδια με συγχωρείτε αλλα η τιμη δεν παιζει κανενα μα κανενα ρολο αυτος πουλαει κατα το δοκουν και πως "κοβει" αυτον που θελει να αγορασει το πουλακι προφανώς ειδε την κοπελα οτι δεν εχει και πολλες γνωσεις και της ειπε οτι ψεμα να μην το πω αλλιώς του ηρθε στο μυαλο.
Ειναι κριμα να εχεις το πουλακι γιατι το πιο πιθανο ειναι να σου ψοφήσει η αποφαση φυσικα ειναι δικη σου.

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ναι αλλα πανω κατω τοσο δεν κανουν οι καρδερινες εκτροφης; Δεν εχω σχετικη πειρα ακομα :winky:

----------


## jk21

καλως ή κακως  20 ευρω μονο συμβολικο ποσο θα μπορουσε να θεωρηθει ως τιμη πωλησης καρδερινας εκτροφης και μαλιστα σε πετσοπαδικο που ειναι ακριβοτερα απο εκτροφεα 

Πουλακι εκτροφης balcanica θα βρει καποιος απο 50 και πανω (το ελαχιστο 50 και συχνα τιμες πουλιων κλεμμενων απο φωλιες ) .Δυστυχως ετσι ειναι οσο η εκτροφη , η πραγματικη εκτροφη δεν επεκτεινεται ...

η καρδερινα σε συννενοηση με τις οργανωσεις εστω τηλεφωνικα , πρεπει συντομα να επανελθει στο φυσικο της περιβαλλον .Η πτεροροια ειναι δυσκολη εποχη για ολες τις καρδερινες και για τις πιασμενες ακομα περισσοτερο 

για το καναρινι αν μας βαλεις φωτο κοντινη εκει που κουτσουλα και παραμερισεις με υγρα δαχτυλα τα πουπουλα ,ισως φανει το φυλο του

----------


## nikolaslo

> καλως ή κακως  20 ευρω μονο συμβολικο ποσο θα μπορουσε να θεωρηθει ως τιμη πωλησης καρδερινας εκτροφης και μαλιστα σε πετσοπαδικο που ειναι ακριβοτερα απο εκτροφεα 
> 
> Πουλακι εκτροφης balcanica θα βρει καποιος απο 50 και πανω (το ελαχιστο 50 και συχνα τιμες πουλιων κλεμμενων απο φωλιες ) .Δυστυχως ετσι ειναι οσο η εκτροφη , η πραγματικη εκτροφη δεν επεκτεινεται ...
> 
> η καρδερινα σε συννενοηση με τις οργανωσεις εστω τηλεφωνικα , πρεπει συντομα να επανελθει στο φυσικο της περιβαλλον .Η πτεροροια ειναι δυσκολη εποχη για ολες τις καρδερινες και για τις πιασμενες ακομα περισσοτερο 
> 
> για το καναρινι αν μας βαλεις φωτο κοντινη εκει που κουτσουλα και παραμερισεις με υγρα δαχτυλα τα πουπουλα ,ισως φανει το φυλο του



Δημητρη κανενας δεν δινει καρδερινα εκτροφης με 20 ευρω ή την κανει δωρο ή την "πουλαει"αρκετα πιο πολλα χρηματα τα ποσα αυτα 15 20 25 ειναι κλεμενα πουλακια απο την φυση δεν θελω σε καμια περιπτωση να το παιξω οτι ειμαι εμπειρος η προφεσορας που λεει ενας φιλος αλλα αυτο εχω καταλαβει εγω.

----------


## jk21

μα λεμε ακριβως το ιδιο βρε Νικο !  αυτο λεω οτι κατω απο 50 δεν δινει καποιος καρδερινα !  εκτος αν την χαριζει

----------


## greenalex1996

> μα λεμε ακριβως το ιδιο βρε Νικο !  αυτο λεω οτι κατω απο 50 δεν δινει καποιος καρδερινα !  εκτος αν την χαριζει


Γιατι ετσι ρε παιδια? Δεν υπαρχει καμια λυση στο θεμα? Π.χ εσεις που εκτρεφεται καρδερινες να αυξηθειται και να πεσει και το κοστος? Αν αυτες οι καρδερινες εκτροφης που λετε οτι κανουν 100+ ειχαν τιμες μπατζι-λοβμπερντ.. δεν νμζω να αιχμαλωτιζαν πουλια απο την φυση.. λαθος σκεφτομαι?  

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Αλεξ θα παει αλλου η κουβεντα και ισως βγουμε εκτος θεματος . Στην οποιαδηποτε ελευθερη αγορα  υπαρχει η προσφορα και η ζητηση .

 Προσφορα (μιλαω παντα για balcanica ) δεν υπαρχει σημαντικη .

Ειτε γιατι τα πραγματικα πουλια εκτροφης ειναι ελαχιστα , 

ειτε γιατι οσοι εκτρεφουν σοβαρα , τα πρωτα χρονια σιγουρα  δεν δινουν πουλακια 

ειτε δινουν σε εμπιστα προσωπα με ανταλλαγη  ή σαν δωρο

ή δινουν ελαχιστα πουλια και συχνα ειναι πουλια που ειτε δεν τους πηγαν καλα αναπαραγωγικα (σαν να λεμε μια θηλυκια μου που πετα κατω τα μικρα ειτε γιατι εχει θεμα ειτε γιατι εκεινα ισως εχουν κατι που δεν το ξερουμε ... εγω θα την εχω και του χρονου ειτε γιατι δεν πουλαω ετσι κι αλλιως , ειτε γιατι θα χαρισω αλλα πουλια αυτη δεν φευγει .... δεν δρουν ομως ολοι ετσι ) 

ειτε δινουν πουλια που ειχαν αρρωστησει και αναρρωσει 


η προσφορα θα ηταν ακομα χειροτερη , αν δεν υπηρχαν τα πουλια ψευτικης εκτροφης (πουλια κλεμμενα απο φωλιες δαχτυλιδωμενα συνηθως με 2.9 δαχτυλιδι καμμια φορα και μικροτερο ) και οι τιμες ακομα πιο ψηλα 


Η ζητηση ειναι μεγαλη .... οι καρδερινες ειναι ομορφες .... οι καρδερινες ειναι πουλια ντοπια που πολλοι μεγαλωσαν με το να τις απολαμβανουν στη φυση αλλα και στην αιχμαλωσια αφου σε πολλους ακομα και σημερα το να εχεις πιασμενο πουλι ειναι παραδοση ....  οι καρδερινες εχουν πιο δυσκολη αναπαραγωγη και το πιο δυσκολο κεντριζει το ενδιαφερον . Θα δεις να ασχολουνται ατομα που δεν εχουν καν ασχοληθει με καναρινια σοβαρα και θελουν καρδερινες ... γιατι ; ισως γιατι καποιοι μεσα απο μια τετοια επιτυχια , νοιωθουν να διακρινονται οταν σε αλλους τομεις της ζωης τους δεν μπορουν να το πετυχουν ...  Οι καρδερινες ακομα και σε εμπειρους εκτροφεις , δινουν καθε χρονο νεες εμπειριες ... Τελος πολλοι νομιζουν οτι θα βγαλουν αρκετα πουλια και αντιστοιχο κερδος .... συνηθως με νορμαλ μεσα , μαλλον απογοητευονται  


για αυτους και πολλους αλλους λογους η ζητηση ειναι μεγαλη . Η προσφορα οχι  , αρα και η τιμη μεγαλη . Αυτο μπορει να αλλαξει αλλα αργα και δεν ειμαι πια αισιοδοξος .... μαλλον αρκετα αργα .Στο facebook δεν θα δεις χαρισματα , ανταλλαγες , κοινη χαρα για τις επιτυχιες του αλλου . Εδω ειμαστε η εξαιρεση και ενα μικρο κομματι μονο απο οσους ασχολουνται ...

----------


## Μαρία332

Μολις μου απαντησουν απο το wild-anima θα το απελευθερωσω. Ο καραγκιοζης αυτος φυσικα καταλαβε οτι δεν ξερω και πολλα και με δουλεψε. Κριμα. Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις απαντησεις σας!  :Happy:

----------


## greenalex1996

> Μολις μου απαντησουν απο το wild-anima θα το απελευθερωσω. Ο καραγκιοζης αυτος φυσικα καταλαβε οτι δεν ξερω και πολλα και με δουλεψε. Κριμα. Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις απαντησεις σας!


Μπραβο μαρια εκανες το σωστο ^_^ αν θες ποσταρε στις αγγελιες και ισως βρεθει καποιος να σου χαρισει καμμια... ποτε δεν ξες  :Big Grin:  

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk

----------


## nikolaslo

:Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065: 
Μπραβο εκανες το καλυτερο μπραβο και παλι.

----------


## jk21

*Απελευθερώσεις ιθαγενών. Η επιστροφή στο πραγματικό τους σπίτι!*θα χαρουμε να μας βαλεις εδω και σχετικο βιντεακι με την απελευθερωση !

----------


## kostas karderines

Εκτός από όλα τα πολύ σωστά που έγραψε ο δημητρης οι καρδερινες εκτροφής ποτε δεν θα φτάσουν σε τιμές μπατζι κ.α για ευνόητους λογους :winky: !ένας ακόμη λόγος ειναι όλη η διαδικασία της αναπαραγωγής όπως επίσης και η διατροφη της καρδερινας και τα έξοδα της!!!και κατι ακομα,τις τρομερες απωλειες που μπορει να εχεις!
Πως γίνεται να πουληθεί σε τέτοιες τιμές οταν για να φτάσει κάποιος να το δώσει τόσο χαμηλά έχει πληρώσει τα πενταπλάσια!

Μαρία κάνε λίγο υπομονή και θα σου δωσω εγω.

----------


## johnrider

Πραγματικο κερδος βγαζουν μονο οσοι τα πιανουν απο την φυση οπως ο μπαρμπας που πουλησε στην Μαρια ενα εικοσαρακι το πουλακι. Oσοι δεν εχουν ασχοληθει με καρδερινες εκτροφης καλο ειναι να μην λενε οτι ειναι πανακριβες.

----------

